# March Acquistions



## RobertM (Feb 22, 2016)

Noggin protection for the coming warm months. O'Connell's.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I ordered this last week not really needing it, and then my kid going through a pair of shorts I was wearing found my card case and ripped the leather trying to pull cards out. Now this one has a purpose!

George Cleverly classic billfold in navy, I know it's not necessarily "trad" but it was reasonable and checked all my boxes...


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Acquired a pair of J. Crew Bowery pants in British khaki. Would never pay full price but for $4 thrifted plus the cost to add cuffs - a solid pair of pants to have in the rotation, especially in warmer weather.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RobertM said:


> Noggin protection for the coming warm months. O'Connell's.


Ive thought about getting one of these on several occasions, but every time I try one on, I end up backing off.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Ive thought about getting one of these on several occasions, but every time I try one on, I end up backing off.


Same here. I really want one too, but I can't find one that's more floppy and less fedora..


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Just received a suit from an ebay purchase. Brooks Brothers 'Vintage' 346, 3/2 Roll, Sack, Charcoal. Tried it on. Does not requires one single alteration. The suit looks brand new as if never worn. $40. It will make its debut at the Delaware County SPCA Fashion Show for the Animals in April (not in show, Daughter). I'm so excited!


----------



## RobertM (Feb 22, 2016)

I think it becomes floppy with wear and time. I wear the rim pulled down, of course.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Same here. I really want one too, but I can't find one that's more floppy and less fedora..


----------



## RobertM (Feb 22, 2016)

I decided I needed this, too, as long as I was throwing O'Connell's some cash their way. I need a good belt for summer other than my usual surcingles.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

So RobertM, aka "Duvel," "Billox," and "Chipper" is back.

The suspended member re-joined on Feb. 22 and has already racked up 56 posts, with multiple edits. 5.5 post per day. Sounds about right.

Interesting that you're here, considering you criticized this forum on your Tumblr, calling it "a place for obsessive compulsives" and people with a "corn cob up their rear" attitude toward menswear. 

Oh, and thanks for taking down my photo from your Tumblr of the Hanly patchwork tweed cap and replacing it with a stock photo. I appreciated your comments about my "fear" of wearing the cap. 

Folks, don't bother looking for the "Old Man and the Tweed" Tumblr. It's been pulled down. What a coincidence.

Any moderators care to step in?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel, just out of curiosity, why the name change?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> ...
> 
> Interesting that you're here, considering you criticized this forum on your Tumblr, calling it "*a place for obsessive compulsives*" and people with a "corn cob up their rear" attitude toward menswear.
> 
> ...


While I would regard the emboldened text as a backhanded compliment, can I please check why it is inferred that RobertM is Duvel? (Not disputing; curious. I would feel rather deceived myself if so, as we have exchanged comments on threads in The Interchange where I would consider him to have been flying under false colours. But I ask simply because it was not apparent from gamma's response - I appreciate this may be because it has been a long week for me and I have not read the entire thread carefully.)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another member alerted me. The similarities are very striking.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Balfour said:


> While I would regard the emboldened text as a backhanded compliment, can I please check why it is inferred that RobertM is Duvel? (Not disputing; curious. * I would feel rather deceived myself if so, as we have exchanged comments on threads in The Interchange where I would consider him to have been flying under false colours*. But I ask simply because it was not apparent from gamma's response - I appreciate this may be because it has been a long week for me and I have not read the entire thread carefully.)


And this would come as a surprise, somehow?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Same here. I really want one too, but I can't find one that's more floppy and less fedora..


I bought this one a couple of years ago and it's more floppy and less fedora but I didn't find that a positive. I just didn't want to spend the money on one from O'Connell's or J. Press for something worn so occasionally.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> And this would come as a surprise, somehow?


Sadly no. Walter Mitty types and the Interwebz ...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

mhj said:


> I bought this one a couple of years ago and it's more floppy and less fedora but I didn't find that a positive. I just didn't want to spend the money on one from O'Connell's or J. Press for something worn so occasionally.


That name bothers me.. Dorfman.

Motion to create an AAAC bucket hat. Stone cotton with brass vent holes. Kelly green and navy striped grosgrain band.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Balfour said:


> Sadly no. Walter Mitty types and the Interwebz ...


Let's see....prolific posting, frequent editing/deleting, O'Connell's buying, jazz loving, liberal leaning, Timex Easy Reader promoting, Iowa living..... Did I miss any other markers?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Let's see....prolific posting, frequent editing/deleting, O'Connell's buying, jazz loving, liberal leaning, Timex Easy Reader promoting, Iowa living..... Did I miss any other markers?


Appropriation of another's identity (Robert Kennedy)? Messed up on the middle initial, though.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Let's see....prolific posting, frequent editing/deleting, O'Connell's buying, jazz loving, liberal leaning, Timex Easy Reader promoting, Iowa living..... Did I miss any other markers?


Just to be clear, I'm not disputing the attribution, just querying (nor am I defending Duvel, whose plagiarism of one of the stand out gentleman of the forum was beneath contempt).


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

gamma68 said:


> So RobertM, aka "Duvel," "Billox," and "Chipper" is back.
> 
> The suspended member re-joined on Feb. 22 and has already racked up 56 posts, with multiple edits. 5.5 post per day. Sounds about right.
> 
> ...


I must be slightly out of the loop, never heard of those other names but I did like Duvel's comments and rigs from time to time.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Noggin protection for the coming warm months. O'Connell's.


Got mine a few weeks ago, thrifted in British Tan. Not quite ready for it yet in CT


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Let's see....prolific posting, frequent editing/deleting, O'Connell's buying, jazz loving, liberal leaning, Timex Easy Reader promoting, Iowa living..... Did I miss any other markers?


was there another thread of a high school age member asking for advice on how to match his dates dress, and then the middle aged man asking for a picture of the under 18 year old girl wearing the dress...?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> was there another thread of a high school age member asking for advice on how to much his dates dress, and then the middle aged man asking for a picture of the under 18 year old girl wearing the dress...?


That would be the icing on the cake, I suppose, but not yet. Plus, I think he was a little past middle age....


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> That would be the icing on the cake, I suppose, but not yet. ...


Hopefully never. But then again, the suspended member in question wasn't one to learn from past mistakes. Hence the reappearance here under another identity.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked up a stainless bracelet for my Seiko SARB017.

I've had the watch for a few years but probably haven't worn it in well over 12 months because the leather strap it came on was a hunk of junk, and I didn't really like it on the thicker, more casual, leather straps or most of the NATOs that I tried so I put it away and sort of forgot about it.

I think the bracelet is a huge improvement.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I just posted on TOF that AAAC is a different culture that needs to be respected and here you all go with your plagiarism and child molesters. Might as well bring back the boobie site ads and Cruiser.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> I picked up a stainless bracelet for my Seiko SARB017.


I really like the gold hands and dial numbers/markers. Is that what people mean when they refer to "gilt" on a watch?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Dieu, Billax is the one of the most temperate, gentlemanly and decent posters on this forum. Another member identified that the suspended member had plagiarised Billax's blog and Billax confirmed this. So I respectfully submit that the suspended poster, rather than those who have commented on his behaviour in this thread, lowered the culture of the forum. Anyway if he is back through a sock puppet it is really a matter for the mods.

EDIT:



Flairball said:


> Not really. Brazen is not offering any type of explanation and deflecting the conversation after getting caught nearly plagiarizing a blog post. Unless, of course, we somehow missed the memo that Billax's posts are now the standard posting format, insert your own clothing choices in the blanks.
> 
> Funny thing is, there is a certain level of honesty and integrity expected of our university students, and codes of conduct. Plagiarism is quite frowned upon. I've always thought Duvel was somehow involved in academics, but now I'm beginning to wonder if he just wanders the campus hoping someone will notice how nicely he dresses.





Billax said:


> Thank you for your support, Flairball. This is the third time (at least) that Duvel has appropriated my words. Moreover, when Duvel was banned from threads.dappered.com (a menswear forum), he re-upped with a fake name - Billox - and began assuming a persona like mine (though why anyone would want to impersonate a soon-to-be 74 year-old Geezer is beyond me).
> 
> To be clear, I object to Duvel stealing my words. His is a classic case of plagiarism. I also would like Forum moderators to ban posters who blithely steal the words of others and pretend they are original to that poster. Fortunately, plagiarism is uncommon, but when such a clear-cut case of plagiarism occurs, I would hope that the Ask Andy folks would not allow this to continue. I ask that Duvel be banned.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I really like the gold hands and dial numbers/markers. Is that what people mean when they refer to "gilt" on a watch?


I think gilt would be if the numerals were white or black (or some other color) with gold outlining. Here's an example of what I think of as gilt on an MKII Kingston:










(photo from a WUS member, not mine)


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

fred johnson said:


> I must be slightly out of the loop, never heard of those other names but I did like Duvel's comments and rigs from time to time.


Billox was a name adopted by Duvel after he was banned on yet another forum. It really underlines his troubling obsession with Billax.

Chipper is his current alias on FNB where, when confronted with his plagiarism causing the departure of one of the Internet's greatest personas, he responds with the attitude of "well, if they say it, it must be true" as if he is winking and suggesting his offenses were not really all that serious.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

My navy Gloverall duffle coat arrived today. What a great deal through the Gilt website. I'm quite pleased overall. A few things of note:

The tag reads 70% wool / 30% polyamide. The online listing says 80% wool / 20% polyamide. Not a big deal, but 80% wool as advertised would've been nice.

Before I returned the tan Gloverall duffle I received earlier, it seemed the toggles were made of plastic. When OF received his, he thought they were wood. So I checked the tag on the navy duffle and it reads other content includes "animal matter." So they are indeed buffalo horn (as listed at https://www.gloverall.com/accessories/black-horn-toggles.html).

However, the toggles are noticeably lighter and feel less robust than the horn toggles on my circa early-1990s Gloverall. I guess good horn is harder to find these days.

I also checked the early 1990s Gloverall tag for fabric content. It reads 70% wool / 20% polyamide / 10% polyester. So I suppose there is little to no difference between the early 1990s and today's version.

What's the difference between polyamide and polyester, anyway?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Dieu, Billax is the one of the most temperate, gentlemanly and decent posters on this forum. Another member identified that the suspended member had plagiarised Billax's blog and Billax confirmed this. So I respectfully submit that the suspended poster, rather than those who have commented on his behaviour in this thread, lowered the culture of the forum. Anyway if he is back through a sock puppet it is really a matter for the mods.


Okay, my bad. I was not up to date on the facts. There's no exscuse for plagiarism and the blatant repeated offenses only compound it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Okay, my bad. I was not up to date on the facts. There's no exscuse for plagiarism and the blatant repeated offenses only compound it.


I will confirm that he used a photo I had posted here, and quoted me, in order to mock me on his blog (my trousers had too short a rise, or something like that). This is nowhere near as serious as stealing from Billax. But it's utterly pathetic.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I will confirm that he used a photo I had posted here, and quoted me, in order to mock me on his blog (my trousers had too short a rise, or something like that). This is nowhere near as serious as stealing from Billax. But it's utterly pathetic.


Slide, you weren't the only one. As I said earlier, he re-posted my photo of my patchwork tweed hat and mocked my thoughts about whether or not to wear it.

What's most pathetic is the sneaky attempt to revive some kind of presence here after openly dismissing AAAT as a forum not worthy of anyone's time. For someone apparently very bitter about suspension #1, he sure spent a lot of time here copying photos and taking quotes for his blog. No wonder the Tumblr site disappeared abruptly.

#seekhelp


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Okay, my bad. I was not up to date on the facts. There's no exscuse for plagiarism and the blatant repeated offenses only compound it.


Well said. I simply wanted to draw your attention to the offending posts. If I may say so, you are a credit to the forum and I enjoy your posts (and your forum 'handle'!).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely unbelievable. In case anyone had any doubts about the instability of the now twice suspended member....

Turns out he relaunched his Tumblr under a slightly different name. Here's a re-posted review of Ask Andy (with a pot shot at me and FLCracka, as well as some unidentified others). He also claims that RobertM was an "acquaintance":



He has not, however, re-posted his negative review of Billax's blog, in which referred to Billax as "narcissistic." 

#SeriousIssues

EDIT: If you check the link, you may notice edits and re-edits have been performed (true to form). Screen grabs are available as evidence.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Well said. I simply wanted to draw your attention to the offending posts. If I may say so, you are a credit to the forum and I enjoy your posts (and your forum 'handle'!).


You're too kind, thank you!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Can we get back to talking about any cool duds y'all have gotten so far this month? That is way better than trashing someone who obviously enjoys the attention. 

I just purchased this PS basketweave grey suit from ebay yesterday. 



Very psyched to see it in person as I have been trying to expand my texture game a bit. I will need to shorten the jacket and the sleeves a little, but the measurements will support that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

vpkozel, with all due respect, I found Duvel's behavior despicable and offensive for quite a long time. His attempt to sneak back into the forum was duplicitous. He continues to offend. You can expect him to try to enter a third time at some point. The members and forum moderators should be aware of this.

As for cool clothes, perhaps you overlooked my post above about my cool Gloverall that arrived yesterday.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Getting things back on track:

Available for 20 smackers here: https://www.lyst.com/accessories/ba...et-in-ancient/?reason=related-product-sidebar


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Shipping $35 ... What?



gamma68 said:


> Getting things back on track:
> 
> Available for 20 smackers here: https://www.lyst.com/accessories/ba...et-in-ancient/?reason=related-product-sidebar


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Triathlete said:


> Shipping $35 ... What?


The site says free shipping. Is that not correct?

(I actually bought this box set elsewhere for $35 + shipping. But since I saw it listed elsewhere cheaper, I thought I'd post that link instead.)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> My navy Gloverall duffle coat arrived today. What a great deal through the Gilt website. I'm quite pleased overall. A few things of note:
> 
> The tag reads 70% wool / 30% polyamide. The online listing says 80% wool / 20% polyamide. Not a big deal, but 80% wool as advertised would've been nice.
> 
> ...


I suspected that the toggles on mine might be horn, but I haven't handled horn frequently enough (read: not at all) to identify it readily. I do wonder why they didn't advertise the correct poly content, but it doesn't bother me all that much- I would've bought it either way. On your first point, I fully agree- this was a fantastic deal. Can't wait to wear mine.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey gamma68, if you decide to return the Navy one, let me know. I'd like to buy it from you.



gamma68 said:


> My navy Gloverall duffle coat arrived today. What a great deal through the Gilt website. I'm quite pleased overall. A few things of note:
> 
> The tag reads 70% wool / 30% polyamide. The online listing says 80% wool / 20% polyamide. Not a big deal, but 80% wool as advertised would've been nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> My navy Gloverall duffle coat arrived today. What a great deal through the Gilt website. I'm quite pleased overall. A few things of note:
> 
> The tag reads 70% wool / 30% polyamide. The online listing says 80% wool / 20% polyamide. Not a big deal, but 80% wool as advertised would've been nice.
> 
> ...


NICE! I am looking forward to seeing it on the WAYW thread! I'll defer to others on your inquiry though since I have no idea,


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Absolutely unbelievable. In case anyone had any doubts about the instability of the now twice suspended member....
> 
> Turns out he relaunched his Tumblr under a slightly different name. Here's a re-posted review of Ask Andy (with a pot shot at me and FLCracka, as well as some unidentified others). He also claims that RobertM was an "acquaintance":
> 
> ...


Wow. I just read the blog.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Absolutely unbelievable. In case anyone had any doubts about the instability of the now twice suspended member....
> 
> Turns out he relaunched his Tumblr under a slightly different name. Here's a re-posted review of Ask Andy (with a pot shot at me and FLCracka, as well as some unidentified others). He also claims that RobertM was an "acquaintance":
> 
> ...


Wow, there is some real mental instability at play there. Really bizarre....to the point of being sad.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Wow, there is some real mental instability at play there. Really bizarre....to the point of being
> sad.


Yeah. But let's stop giving the twitwit the bandwidth. I was particularly pleased to be described as a 'tight-assed lawyer' on his site in a post which has now been edited. Always good to be condemned by the contemptible!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Gentlemen:

Member Balfour has offered us wise counsel. It's time to get back on topic. Thanks in advance. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

There is very little I need and I acquire very little. However before my tailor retires, I have asked him to make for me ............................ wait for it:
A plain midnight blue 2B suit.​
Now, that's shocked y'all, hasn't it?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I picked up two pair of the Sebago Made in Maine loafers and a pair of Sperry Made in Maine Topsiders.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up a classic 100% cotton what-prior-to-the-hoodie-thing-used-to-be-called-a sweat jacket from the Gap. It is surpassingly heavy, very '50s look and feel and good value on a wait-ten-minutes-and-a-40%-off sale will come around. If you are looking for a classic, not expensive, but seemingly decently made version of this basic, this is a good option.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

This Shetland, from Harley's, by way of an eBay merchant who got her hands on some impressive overstock. Not super-thrilled about the flat, slate-blue colorway. Any ideas on how to spiff it up?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> This Shetland, from Harley's, by way of an eBay merchant who got her hands on some impressive overstock. Not super-thrilled about the flat, slate-blue colorway. Any ideas on how to spiff it up?


I like it. My thought would be that, over time (as it naturally wears and breaks in), it'll gain more visual interest. If it were me, I wouldn't try to artificially alter it, but let it wear naturally over time.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> Picked up a classic 100% cotton what-prior-to-the-hoodie-thing-used-to-be-called-a sweat jacket from the Gap. It is surpassingly heavy, very '50s look and feel and good value on a wait-ten-minutes-and-a-40%-off sale will come around. If you are looking for a classic, not expensive, but seemingly decently made version of this basic, this is a good option.[/URL]


I also bought a hoodie this month: I went with the classic heavyweight version in navy blue from American Giant: https://www.american-giant.com/clas...s-classic-collection&dwvar_M1-1A-1_color=navy

It's fairly expensive for a sweatshirt, though not much more than, say, the Katahdin Iron Works version that LL Bean sells. And the quality is outstanding - heavy fabric, taped seams, reinforced elbows & forearms, and a bombproof metal zipper. May be the only hoodie I ever need to buy.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Orgetorix said:


> I also bought a hoodie this month: I went with the classic heavyweight version in navy blue from American Giant: https://www.american-giant.com/clas...s-classic-collection&dwvar_M1-1A-1_color=navy
> 
> It's fairly expensive for a sweatshirt, though not much more than, say, the Katahdin Iron Works version that LL Bean sells. And the quality is outstanding - heavy fabric, taped seams, reinforced elbows & forearms, and a bombproof metal zipper. May be the only hoodie I ever need to buy.


I have the same hoodie, and I love the thing so much that I bought a second in slate gray.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> I also bought a hoodie this month: I went with the classic heavyweight version in navy blue from American Giant: https://www.american-giant.com/clas...s-classic-collection&dwvar_M1-1A-1_color=navy
> 
> It's fairly expensive for a sweatshirt, though not much more than, say, the Katahdin Iron Works version that LL Bean sells. And the quality is outstanding - heavy fabric, taped seams, reinforced elbows & forearms, and a bombproof metal zipper. May be the only hoodie I ever need to buy.


Yours is a really nice one - and more Trad than mine. Other than the small logo on the waistband, I love everything about it. That said, for me, since I kill these things - worn hard put away wet - at less than 50% the cost, I'm probably better off with the Gap (whose quality, in general, is all over the map, but this particular hoodie feels substantial and well made).

I bookmarked yours for future consideration.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I think this counts as a March Acquisition although it's a Pre-Order since no one has it in stock. I should have it by the last of June or the end of August hopefully.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

About as close to read as this gets is "traditional Texan", but the rodeo is this weekend. Wrangler 13MWZ's in raw denim:


Bonus- only $14!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

LeatherSoul "last pairs" have been very good to me this month.

color8/cigar shell "slippahs"


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> About as close to read as this gets is "traditional Texan", but the rodeo is this weekend. Wrangler 13MWZ's in raw denim:
> 
> Bonus- only $14!


Just got a pair in myself, only $20 shipped from Amazon and much better-fitting than Levi's.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Just got a pair in myself, only $20 shipped from Amazon and much better-fitting than Levi's.


I initially bought the 936 slim fits, but they ended up being too constricting in the seat. I was worried these would be too baggy, but after one wash they fit perfectly (also, washing them inside out kept the original color- not the "electric blueberry" color i saw mentioned online).

I still love my 501's (mainly for the lower rise), but the raw denim is, without a doubt, the sturdiest denim I've ever purchased. I bought these primarily for the rodeo, but these will be my new work jeans at my wife's family's land.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I initially bought the 936 slim fits, but they ended up being too constricting in the seat. I was worried these would be too baggy, but after one wash they fit perfectly (also, washing them inside out kept the original color- not the "electric blueberry" color i saw mentioned online).
> 
> I still love my 501's (mainly for the lower rise), but the raw denim is, without a doubt, *the* *sturdiest* *denim* *I've* *ever* *purchased*. I bought these primarily for the rodeo, but these will be my new work jeans at my wife's family's land.


Grown and woven in America too, which is a nice bonus. And it's funny that you say that about the rise, the higher rise of these Wranglers is exactly why they're replacing my Levis.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I wandered into a local Army/Navy Surplus store and picked this up for less than $10:

Supposedly NOS from the Korean War period. In absolutely as-new condition, with little paper tags with numbers indicating who-knows-what stapled inside the pockets. Amazing that this surplus is still around in this condition. It even _smells _new.

Now, it's not terribly "Trad," but I can imagine someone taking advantage of his G.I. Bill wearing it to campus occasionally in the early '50s.

In any event, the fabric and finish is very high quality (aside from the zillion loose threads that I snipped). It's thicker and warmer than my LLB chamois shirts. I dare say it matches up against my Filson wool mackinaw vest.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Great find Gamma! 

Care to share which Army/Navy store and if they had any more mediums in stock? I might need to make a stop this weekend.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Joe's Army / Navy on Woodward. One more medium was in stock. Really a great buy.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Gamma, that is an unbelievable find. Hard to image how it wasn't already scooped up by the Japanese in the in the '60s-'90s when they were sending people over to buy out all the NOS from army-navy stores and the like. There is something incredible about fabric like that - very, very hard to find a modern version. Enjoy


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Joe's Army / Navy on Woodward. One more medium was in stock. Really a great buy.


Thanks for the heads up. I was planning on picking up a pizza from a place just north of there after work so I think I'll swing by here too.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Acquired a great pair of Loro Piana BB dress pants today - thrifted by my little brother. Too small for him but just about perfect for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple goodies today:


the shirts are the BB 529Q (the yellow) and 530Q (red/white stripe) old style OCBDs- I'm glad to have at least two of each color (except blue, which I have 6, and blue/white stripe, which I have 1), but I really wish they weren't doing away with this shirt. I like the pocket, the interlining doesn't bother me, and I love the $66 price on double corporate discount day. As long as I don't change size, my collection should last me years, but still.

Also, at the top is a beautiful English-made bow tie that came in a few days ago that was very generously gifted to me by Woofa. The hand on this feels incredible and the quality/condition is fantastic, I wish I could thrift stuff like this in my area lol.

Edit: having to try and exchange the red uni-stripe. As has occasionally been my luck with BB QC, I just noticed the shoulder has a fabric blowout at the sleeve seam:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to add this. A buddy of mine came to visit over the weekend, and brought me this Fitz & Floyd decanter set (currently filled with Johnnie Walker Black) as a gift. I've been wanting a set for a while but never got around to purchasing one- I don't know if I would've thought to purchase one with hammered copper accenting, but I actually really like this a lot:


Also, for those interested- the bookshelf was built by my grandfather 50-60 years ago from scrap wood salvaged from a train station desk (he had a career as a train engineer). Kind of a cool piece of history IMHO.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

All good OF, enjoy!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Two really nice items I found for personal use at local consignment at very reasonable prices.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
The second one is to me a personal Grail and I could not be happier.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Forgot to add this. A buddy of mine came to visit over the weekend, and brought me this Fitz & Floyd decanter set (currently filled with Johnnie Walker Black) as a gift. I've been wanting a set for a while but never got around to purchasing one- I don't know if I would've thought to purchase one with hammered copper accenting, but I actually really like this a lot:
> 
> 
> Also, for those interested- the bookshelf was built by my grandfather 50-60 years ago from scrap wood salvaged from a train station desk (he had a career as a train engineer). Kind of a cool piece of history IMHO.


All very nice, but given it's history and your grandfathers effort and talent that went into it's transformation, I suspect the bookcase is the real treasure here! Thanks for sharing a bit of your family's history with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

OF, you have the darnedest luck with BB shirts online!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

A couple years ago, I bought a new must-iron OCBD from Brooks Brothers that arrived with a screwed up button hole, right in the middle of the chest. Two button openings were side-by-side, a factory flaw. I should have returned it, but I had my tailor "fix" it instead. It still looks like a**, even though no one notices it but me.

The continued BB quality control problems, as evidenced by OF's recent purchase, are unacceptable. Particularly when paying a premium price for what is supposed to be a premium made-in-the-USA product. These are not Kirkland shirts.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Super SULKA finds from a great, legendary company./


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Sulka was an outrageously nice (and outrageously expensive) men's store - those purchases are incredible. Enjoy

OF - BB owes you a six pack of free OCBDs for all the defective ones they have sent you over the years. And I can only echo Gamma's comments on the how unacceptable it is for BB to charge a premium price and then have so many defective ones. Say what you will, I have bought a lot of J.Crew OCBDs for around $40 and have not had one come defective.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I was super excited when I found them. Have been looking for a nice heavier cardigan in cashmere without breaking the bank for a while. I think I was the beneficiary of the combination of not as many people know that brand nowadays and all of their sweaters and coats were discounted to make room for the summer stuff making its way onto the racks. Both in great condition as well, I am guessing they were from the same donor.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> OF, you have the darnedest luck with BB shirts online!


And AE seconds, for that matter. With AE though, I've gone to just buying firsts- unfortunately with BB, i don't have the option to buy the Milano fit old OCBD in a store.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Sulka was an outrageously nice (and outrageously expensive) men's store - those purchases are incredible. Enjoy
> 
> OF - BB owes you a six pack of free OCBDs for all the defective ones they have sent you over the years. And I can only echo Gamma's comments on the how unacceptable it is for BB to charge a premium price and then have so many defective ones. Say what you will, I have bought a lot of J.Crew OCBDs for around $40 and have not had one come defective.


My experience was the same with PRL Custom Fit OCBDs- I prefer the pocket and longer collar on the BB, and the BB fits me slightly better, but I've never had an issue with consistency of quality from RL.

And as long as they're getting rid of the old OCBDs, I'd be more than happy to take another of each color off their hands lol (that would be seven total, but what's one more?)


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> My experience was the same with PRL Custom Fit OCBDs- I prefer the pocket and longer collar on the BB, and the BB fits me slightly better, but I've never had an issue with consistency of quality from RL.
> 
> And as long as they're getting rid of the old OCBDs, I'd be more than happy to take another of each color off their hands lol (that would be seven total, but what's one more?)


While you're stocking up for the future, I might suggest grabbing a couple Regent/slim fit shirts to stash away. The chances of you still liking that Milano shrink wrapped look several years from now are, well, slim. Even if your body shape doesn't slightly expand over the years, you might want to hedge your bets just a little, with a couple shirts in a more timeless fit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> While you're stocking up for the future, I might suggest grabbing a couple Regent/slim fit shirts to stash away. The chances of you still liking that Milano shrink wrapped look several years from now are, well, slim. Even if your body shape doesn't slightly expand over the years, you might want to hedge your bets just a little, with a couple shirts in a more timeless fit.


^ Good advice.


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

Florsheim LWBs from eBay:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> While you're stocking up for the future, I might suggest grabbing a couple Regent/slim fit shirts to stash away. The chances of you still liking that Milano shrink wrapped look several years from now are, well, slim. Even if your body shape doesn't slightly expand over the years, you might want to hedge your bets just a little, with a couple shirts in a more timeless fit.


I get regent fit for alpha sized shirts (madras primarily, but sport shirts too)- for some reason Milano works for me in numerically sized shirts, but the shoulders are too tight in alpha sizing.

As for the Milano OCBDs, I don't consider them to be "shrink wrapped" on me- there's still excess fabric in the waist. Regent fit works okay for me, but there's too much excess fabric for my liking. In any case, as long as I've worn dress shirts, any excess fabric or blousiness at the waist has always irritated me (it makes me feel sloppy), so I don't imagine that preference changing.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> While you're stocking up for the future, I might suggest grabbing a couple Regent/slim fit shirts to stash away. The chances of you still liking that Milano shrink wrapped look several years from now are, well, slim. Even if your body shape doesn't slightly expand over the years, you might want to hedge your bets just a little, with a couple shirts in a more timeless fit.


Very sound advice. This is coming from someone who probably would have filed this under "does not apply" three years ago.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I get regent fit for alpha sized shirts (madras primarily, but sport shirts too)- for some reason Milano works for me in numerically sized shirts, but the shoulders are too tight in alpha sizing.
> 
> As for the Milano OCBDs, I don't consider them to be "shrink wrapped" on me- there's still excess fabric in the waist. Regent fit works okay for me, but there's too much excess fabric for my liking. In any case, as long as I've worn dress shirts, any excess fabric or blousiness at the waist has always irritated me (it makes me feel sloppy), so I don't imagine that preference changing.


After actually going to a BB store and trying on the sport shirts, I found the same to be true. A Regent small, a Milano 15 or 15.5 depending on the shirt.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> After actually going to a BB store and trying on the sport shirts, I found the same to be true. A Regent small, a Milano 15 or 15.5 depending on the shirt.


i get a regent medium only for the sleeve length, but 15/35 for non-iron and 15.5/34 for ocbds (I don't understand the difference in sleeve lengths, but it's worked for me)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not too shabby for $30:


Also, my wife and I each bought an iPhone 6S Plus on Friday, and I bought the Camera+ app and a tripod. Point being, my pics should be far better than they have been in the past.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent price for Purple Label ties - enjoy (and enjoy the new phones).


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

[/URL]
The newest acquisitions from LLBean,
This was my first time buying jeans from LLBean, the rise is very high, the taper is good, but I goofed and for the inseam two inches too large.
thank goodness for their amazing customer service who got that all sorted out.
The shorts fit great and will be a nice alternative to the Bean and JCrew madras shorts


----------



## wfhoehn (Aug 13, 2012)

Just in from Sam Hober...


----------



## McGregory (Mar 14, 2016)

2 brooks brothers suits, navy and dark gray. Both Made in USA both half canvassed, rooster ties, black plain toe wing tip Oxfords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> The newest acquisitions from LLBean,
> This was my first time buying jeans from LLBean, the rise is very high, the taper is good, but I goofed and for the inseam two inches too large.
> thank goodness for their amazing customer service who got that all sorted out.
> The shorts fit great and will be a nice alternative to the Bean and JCrew madras shorts


Did you get the classic fit jeans? I've been eyeing their white denim and not sure whether to get the LL Bean ones or the Wranglers. Would love to get some Levi's, but the doggone rise is such a pain.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Did you get the classic fit jeans? I've been eyeing their white denim and not sure whether to get the LL Bean ones or the Wranglers. Would love to get some Levi's, but the doggone rise is such a pain.


Go with the Wranglers, rise is perfect and they're dirt-cheap from Amazon. $20 shipped for the "raw" denim, $25-35 for others. They've got a nice rise on them and the fabric's all american-made.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Go with the Wranglers, rise is perfect and they're dirt-cheap from Amazon. $20 shipped for the "raw" denim, $25-35 for others. They've got a nice rise on them and the fabric's all american-made.


Can you please share a link? I'm also interested and want to be sure I'm looking at the right pair.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Can you please share a link? I'm also interested and want to be sure I'm looking at the right pair.


No problem. I'm wearing a pair of these right now:

https://www.amazon.com/Wrangler-Cow...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

And I've got a pair of these showing up tomorrow:

https://www.amazon.com/Wrangler-Cow...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, Reuben. 

Is there Trad precedent for white / tan denim?


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Spin Evans said:


> Did you get the classic fit jeans? I've been eyeing their white denim and not sure whether to get the LL Bean ones or the Wranglers. Would love to get some Levi's, but the doggone rise is such a pain.


For reference, I did get the classic fit jeans. I haven't tried Wranglers yet, but the rise on these is better than on any other pair of jeans I've ever worn.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, the rise on the Wranglers appears sufficient to allow the waist of the jeans to actually sit at a man's actual waist! Depending on the weight of the denim used in construction, they just may be worth a look? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Barbour light olive herringbone Irish linen cap in expectation of some brighter weather.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Reuben.
> 
> Is there Trad precedent for white / tan denim?


I think I've seen it discussed before but I'm not going to let it borrow me too much.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Mr Humphries said:


> Barbour light olive herringbone Irish linen cap in expectation of some brighter weather.


Cool acquisition.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheers, cool is what I aim for.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Reuben.
> 
> Is there Trad precedent for white / tan denim?


Billax had an entry on wheat denim, and there are a few Take Ivy shots floating around of white jeans. Cool Cat McAllister here seems to be wearing a pair.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Yes! That's the shot I remember from Billax's blog. Thanks for re-posting.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't have the pictorial evidence, but sincerely believe I have seen pictures (and even movies from the 50s) that show college kids in wheat-colored jeans. I own a few pairs and wear them with shetlands and sport coats for a casual off-shoot of the Trad / Ivy look. I believe OCBD knows something about wheat jeans and their Ivy history (but I might be wrong about that as I'm doing this all from memory).

Happen to have a shot of my wheat jean. I really love the flecks of color in them. I think I used this picture in a thread we had going about button fly pants at some point:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I love wheat jeans, as close as I have are tan Levi 501's (which I still really like).


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Reuben.
> 
> Is there Trad precedent for white / tan denim?


 Good article on it: https://www.ivy-style.com/the-end-is-here-an-ivy-style-jeans-post.html


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think white / white denim deserves its own thread, so I started one. Let's move the discussion there. I'd enjoy seeing examples of wheat and white denim incorporated in a Trad rig.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked up my Brooks ocbd with the blown out shoulder from my tailor (the one they told me to "keep and use as a rag"). Good as new:

the fix was $20, so $20 for a Brooks ocbd? I can't complain.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Picked up my Brooks ocbd with the blown out shoulder from my tailor (the one they told me to "keep and use as a rag"). Good as new:
> 
> the fix was $20, so $20 for a Brooks ocbd? I can't complain.


NICE! So that brings the cost of all your shirts down a few dollars.


----------



## McGregory (Mar 14, 2016)

Six Brooks brothers suits, four 1818, two Brooksease... Under $100 total. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conservative87 (Sep 20, 2011)

These just came today.


----------



## dredey (Feb 8, 2016)

Picked up my first BB Alden LHS. It's like heaven.


----------

